# firefox problem



## roelof (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello, 

I have a standard install of FreeBSD 8. When I do `pkg_add -r firefox` I get Firefox 3.6. So I use /usr/ports/www/firefox and saw that it installed Firefox 5.

The installation did succeed but when I do [CMD=""]firefox[/CMD] I still get Firefox 3.6

What is going wrong here ?

Roelof


----------



## OH (Jul 3, 2011)

Try
[cmd=""]pkg_info | grep firefox[/cmd]

Then *pkg_delete* every installation that belongs to Firefox 3.6 (probably everything that ends with 3.6.18).


----------



## roelof (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you.

That solved the problem.

Roelof


----------



## andyzammy (Jul 3, 2011)

OH said:
			
		

> Try
> [cmd=""]pkg_info | grep firefox[/cmd]
> 
> then pkg_delete every installation that belongs to Firefox 3.6 (probably everything that ends with 3.6.18)



Newbie here too, I have the exact same problem. I tried this yesterday (3.6.13,1 here) and I got 
	
	



```
couldn't entirely delete package
```
 along with a few 
	
	



```
unable to completely remove directory...
```
 messages.

I first tried to compile 5.whatever but got a 
	
	



```
gnome-config: not found
```
 error code, and it mentions something about cario-tee library requirement not being met but I can't find it in the ports collection to install it (tried searching using methods mentioned in handbook).

Retired to using pkg_add. going beyond the scope of this thread I know, but tried installing the java and flash but didn't work (java didn't even show up in about:plugins, youtube tells me my flash player needs upgrading).. not tried troubleshooting these yet though.

Ports are up to date.


----------

